# Hunts in Lincolnshire please.



## alexy1000 (26 September 2010)

I may, if all goes well, be moving to Laughton in Gainsborough in Lincolnshire and was wondering who the local hunts were. Im not from the area at all so have no clue.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## spacefaer (26 September 2010)

try these guys - they'll be able to tell you what you need to know 

these are the packs in Lincolnshire

http://www.mfha.org.uk/directory/lincolnshire/


----------



## Eagle_day (26 September 2010)

Gainsborough is in Burton country.  You've got the Blankney further South and the Brocklesby to the North.  And the Grove & Rufford is just across the Trent bridge.

So you've got quite a good choice.


----------

